# Daylab slide carrier missing



## fmyers711 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was trying to buy a replacement slide carrier for a daylab about a year ago  now and couldn't find a source.   Then I got distracted and just started looking again - still no  success.  I am pretty well decided that i will have to make one out of  balsa wood or plstic but would love to get some dimensions (preferably in inches  but mm will do) to cut down on the trial and error.

Anybody done it before or offer any constructive recommendations?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## compur (Dec 8, 2010)

I would try these folks.


----------



## terri (Dec 11, 2010)

^^   Good call.     

If you go to this link and click on the "Order Online" button, they do indeed have slide holders there for ten bucks + shipping.     :thumbup:      That's good to know, since you're fairly hosed if you break or lose that part of your Daylab.

I would have suggested an eBay search, too, but I'd rather go through the company.


----------

